# Clendening



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Are the bass and crappie biting yet, going down saturday.

Thanks


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Flipp,how are ya?
i'll be hittin the pied on saturday. let me know if you are ready for that reel.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad ya made it SG


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Smallieguy I am doing great how are you doing I will let you know when I am ready it will be soon


----------

